# Hotel suggestions in Delhi please



## jellson (Aug 30, 2005)

Will be in Delhi sometime in September on a biz trip. Would appreciate info about hotels from my trusted TUGger friends. 

And while we're at it, any interesting sights to see in Delhi?

MANY MANY thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## chouchou (Sep 10, 2005)

I went to India to work in a poor village 5 hours drive north of delhi with some children and villagers just recently.  The plan is hopefully to bring students to work and have a cultural exchange in future months.  I did not stay in delhi but did gather information for possible one night stay with students prior to leaving for our 5 hour bus trip north.  This is some information that was given to me;  Hotel Diplomat ( 23010204 fax 23018605 or diplomat@nda.vsnl.net.in  9 Sardar Patel Marg, Chanakyapuri. was a high end choice to stay with nice rooms (small number of rooms there)  $110 to $120 a night for single/double .  Also gave me Ashok Hotel they said seems bland on outside but has a pool, travel counter, interesting shopping and 8 restaurants that are great right near and rooms are 7,000 Rs a night (when I was there 3 or 4 weeks ago it was 43 r to a dollar).  We needed a place with decent restaurants close by after a 19 hour flight and only one night stay.  Also the Tai Mahal Hotel mahal.delhi@tajhotels.com has higher priced rooms $250 but near khan market which is suppose to be great but is a 5 star high end hotel.  On Janpath , Hotel Imperial luxury@theimperialindia.com was also mentioned but too expensive for us like the one mentioned before at $260 a night.  The highest mentioned to us was Maurya Sheraton Hotel and Towers itcmauryasheraton@welcomegroup.com which is even more at $275 a night which is a 5 star with swimming pool and some reowned tarot-card reader Ma Prem Usha who you must make an appointment with for a 30 minute reading.  It also has what they described as super restaurants which were not what I needed.  I did not stay at these places just recommended to me.  I waited to see if someone with direct experience would answer but when you got no replies at least I can offer this.  I am not sure maybe 5 star restaurants and hotels might be different but like Mexico please be careful about the water - do use bottled water (check to make sure it is sealed not refilled) for brushing teeth and everything.  I was very very careful while there and did that only took hot tea from villages, restaurants etc. but made the mistake of brushing my teeth on the plane trip home with the water in the bathroom and became very very ill when I arrived home.  Just a caution as I needed to get quite a bit of medication and tests when I came back as it traveled from my intestines to my urinary track.  I do not want to alarm you just be careful I was fine until I did that.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be going there in Dec. for a business trip also. Please let me know what hotel you end up staying at. When in doubt, I usually go with US hotel chains (Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Sheraton, etc.) in these parts of the world. It's safer to assume that the quality will consistent.


----------



## Bourne (Sep 11, 2005)

Having been to Delhi multiple times, I would recommend Hyatt if you prefer to be away from the crowd. Taj Hotel & Le Meridian are better options if you prefer to be in downtown.


----------



## jellson (Sep 11, 2005)

hi chouchou!

many many thanks for your input -- it gave me something to start with...

also, thanks for reminding me abt the plane water! it's such a bad habit of mine... i often forget that plane water is not the best quality and brush my teeth an hour before landing just to be fresh before meeting my friends/relatives/colleagues at the airport! thank heavens i haven't gotten sick yet, so i better be careful next time!

many thanks again.
jenn



			
				chouchou said:
			
		

> I went to India to work in a poor village 5 hours drive north of delhi with some children and villagers just recently.  The plan is hopefully to bring students to work and have a cultural exchange in future months.  I did not stay in delhi but did gather information for possible one night stay with students prior to leaving for our 5 hour bus trip north.  This is some information that was given to me;  Hotel Diplomat ( 23010204 fax 23018605 or diplomat@nda.vsnl.net.in  9 Sardar Patel Marg, Chanakyapuri. was a high end choice to stay with nice rooms (small number of rooms there)  $110 to $120 a night for single/double .  Also gave me Ashok Hotel they said seems bland on outside but has a pool, travel counter, interesting shopping and 8 restaurants that are great right near and rooms are 7,000 Rs a night (when I was there 3 or 4 weeks ago it was 43 r to a dollar).  We needed a place with decent restaurants close by after a 19 hour flight and only one night stay.  Also the Tai Mahal Hotel mahal.delhi@tajhotels.com has higher priced rooms $250 but near khan market which is suppose to be great but is a 5 star high end hotel.  On Janpath , Hotel Imperial luxury@theimperialindia.com was also mentioned but too expensive for us like the one mentioned before at $260 a night.  The highest mentioned to us was Maurya Sheraton Hotel and Towers itcmauryasheraton@welcomegroup.com which is even more at $275 a night which is a 5 star with swimming pool and some reowned tarot-card reader Ma Prem Usha who you must make an appointment with for a 30 minute reading.  It also has what they described as super restaurants which were not what I needed.  I did not stay at these places just recommended to me.  I waited to see if someone with direct experience would answer but when you got no replies at least I can offer this.  I am not sure maybe 5 star restaurants and hotels might be different but like Mexico please be careful about the water - do use bottled water (check to make sure it is sealed not refilled) for brushing teeth and everything.  I was very very careful while there and did that only took hot tea from villages, restaurants etc. but made the mistake of brushing my teeth on the plane trip home with the water in the bathroom and became very very ill when I arrived home.  Just a caution as I needed to get quite a bit of medication and tests when I came back as it traveled from my intestines to my urinary track.  I do not want to alarm you just be careful I was fine until I did that.


----------



## jellson (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks also Lisa and Bourne.

Lisa, sure I will update you abt my trip....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Dehli Hotel Reviews*

Here are TripAdvisor Review for Diplomat Hotel, Dehli
http://snipurl.com/hlj0

Taj Mahal Hotel, New Dehli Reviews
http://snipurl.com/hlj6

The Imperial Hotel Reviews
http://snipurl.com/hlji

ITC Hotel Mauria Sheraton Tower Reviews
http://snipurl.com/hljl

Richard


----------

